

Google quietly dumps Oracle MySQL for MariaDB - tanglesome
http://www.zdnet.com/google-quietly-dumps-oracle-mysql-for-mariadb-7000020670/

======
benologist
ZDNet quietly rewords Register article:

[http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/09/12/google_mariadb_mysql...](http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/09/12/google_mariadb_mysql_migration)

